# Smith’s Debut: Show Up, Suit Up and Fire ’Em Up



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> J. R. Smith had a modest goal for his Knicks debut, which proved to be earlier, longer and more resounding than he anticipated.
> 
> “The first thing I was thinking was, ‘Don’t air-ball your first shot,’ ” he said, laughing. “You definitely won’t live that down in New York City.”
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/20/s...-up-and-fire-them-up.html?_r=1&ref=basketball


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, the good news is that he doesn't run the plays even when he knows them, so there's very little difference whether he's had a full training camp or six hours notice.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's pretty straight forward for him. Run around, catch, shoot.


----------

